# respectable max deadlift and squat?



## clemson357 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am 5'11'', 195 lbs., my max bench is between 275-300.

what is a respectable max deadlift and squat for someone like that?  I really have no idea.  I have been doing both for a long time but I have never felt comfortable maxing until recently.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

try and shoot for 2.5x's your bw.  so that would be 487.5 for you.  so near 500.


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am 5'11'', 195 lbs., my max bench is between 275-300.
> 
> what is a respectable max deadlift and squat for someone like that?  I really have no idea.  I have been doing both for a long time but I have never felt comfortable maxing until recently.


Bench 275
Dead lift 425+
Squat 445+


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 26, 2006)

how about a max deadlift of 400 lbs for a guy who is 170 pounds?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how about a max deadlift of 400 lbs for a guy who is 170 pounds?



170 x 2.5 = 425

so 400 is pretty good.  Just under 2.5x's BW.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 26, 2006)

ya i deadlifted 400 about a week ago. 425 right now is definitely out of the question so i seriously need to start gaining some weight.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i deadlifted 400 about a week ago. 425 right now is definitely out of the question so i seriously need to start gaining some weight.



why is it out of question?  you can add 25 morepounds to your deadlift.

about gaining weight.....

remeber, while your absolute strength increases, your relative strength does not (in most cases).


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you usually keep your absolute strength when you lose the weight you used to get stronger?

Hope that made sense


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Do you usually keep your absolute strength when you lose the weight you used to get stronger?
> 
> Hope that made sense



Probably depends on how clean and fast the cut is. Slow and clean means small loss of absolute strength and slight increase in relative strength.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Do you usually keep your absolute strength when you lose the weight you used to get stronger?
> 
> Hope that made sense



It's highly possible yes.  If you lose only fat, then certainly.  Just monitor your weightloss closely, keep it reasonable, and make sure your strength doesn't drop.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 26, 2006)

Losing .8-1.2lbs a week should be good, right?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Losing .8-1.2lbs a week should be good, right?



Sounds reasonable enough to me.  The guideline set forth by the NSCA is that weight loss should be no more than 1% of your bodyweight each week.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 27, 2006)

is 2.5xBW squat or deadlift comparable to 2xBW benchpress, that is something that is really impressive? or is it just average, or standard?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> is 2.5xBW squat or deadlift comparable to 2xBW benchpress, that is something that is really impressive? or is it just average, or standard?




it is much better than your average gym goer.  if you can hit those numbers you are doing alright in my book (for whatever that is worth).


----------



## kenwood (Feb 27, 2006)

how bout a max of 375 of someone who weighs 150?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> how bout a max of 375 of someone who weighs 150?



That's 2.5*BW which is extremely good for a bench and very, very good for a squat or deadlift.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 27, 2006)

sweet i got 375lbs tonight ..i was at 300 b4 and i wanted to get around 340-350lbs but i did 375lb which is fucking awesome


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> sweet i got 375lbs tonight ..i was at 300 b4 and i wanted to get around 340-350lbs but i did 375lb which is fucking awesome



Slow down. If you pass me up, I will be pissed.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 27, 2006)

i prolly coulda got 385 but after i did 375 i said fuck it , its good enough for me lol..my next goal is 400-425..hopefully 450lbs


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i prolly coulda got 385 but after i did 375 i said fuck it , its good enough for me lol..my next goal is 400-425..hopefully 450lbs



That's just awesome. Be sure to set a goal for that as far as time goes as well. It's one thing to have a goal, but it must be accomplished in a reasonable amount of time IMO. But obviously you know what works for you by now so I'll just stop here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Feb 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


huh?


----------



## MiniHulk (Jun 6, 2018)

Not too bad. You can get that to 400+ easy with some hard work.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2018)

MiniHulk said:


> Not too bad. You can get that to 400+ easy with some hard work.



12 year old thread.


----------



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

This is individual dependent


----------

